# Import problem: destination folder not writable



## Alexander Mavrogordato (Apr 15, 2019)

Found this surprise today when trying to import a raw file: destination folder not writable. Imported yesterday without issue. Uninstalled and re-installed LR Classic and the issue continues. Am working on a desktop Mac running version 10-14.4.
Any recommendations? I thank you in advance!


----------



## clee01l (Apr 15, 2019)

This means one of two things.  The most likely option is that your "Make a second Copy to" folder is either offline or that disk is full.    The other option is that the folder for the master image stored by LR is located on a disk that is full or is offline or has had permissions changed


----------



## Alexander Mavrogordato (Apr 17, 2019)

Thank you for your reply. I went away for two days, returned, tried downloading again and bingo! Success! Have no idea how or why as I did nothing other than re-install LR. I have adequate space in both hard drives and did not fiddle with any permissions (I don't even know how to). So, all is good for now. Thank you again.


----------

